# Dessert Dogs



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've made close to twenty five stands now with no coyotes called in, been all over the west dessert. What do ya think? are these dogs call shy or is it just bad luck?

I know, patience and persistance is the key. I feel like we've been doing everything right, paying attention to the wind, camo, calling sequence and variety, volume, ect, ect.

How's everyone been doing this year? curious to know how long you've gone without calling in a yote.

sawsman


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Saws: I think what has happened is that Yote Hunting has become one of "the things to do". Consequently the yotes have been educated and made them very wary making it very tuff to call them in. They are there, but............... getting them in is a whole nuther ball game. I have talked to a few and like you it has been somewhat a difficult year. There are a few Yote Hunters that are on the forum that may chip in. Just my .02 worth. Good luck.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you were to try the areas close to the population centers along the Wasatch Front where the deer herds are wintering you might have a bit better luck. Ooops, did I just hot spot?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I went out today and made 4 set up's, in great area. I didn't see one dog, so don't feel bad. Ive set up this winter and fall probably 20 times and only called in 3.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've gone waaaaay out west, over two hours away, just hoping to get out where they may not be as educated. I'm thinking way east and higher in elvation the next time I head out.

Lots of sign in the dessert and hear them howling all around... I think you're right all, lots of hunters and lots of educated dogs.

sawsman


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> If you were to try the areas close to the population centers along the Wasatch Front where the deer herds are wintering you might have a bit better luck. Ooops, did I just hot spot?


Loke... I just do that for sheds!! :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going out again tomorrow, I'll let you know how I do. Hopefully I'll have some pictures of a dead one this time. Here's one I got this fall.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck blade.

Do you normaly howl this time of year or are you mixing it up?

sawsman


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the first time I've hunted this time of year. Today I mixed it up, with no luck. I'm By no means an expert I've only marked two on my belt. I've missed a few more.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good Luck Fixed. Hit em hard. I'm taking the Bus out to Wendover tomorrow with a bunch of motorcyclist from one of the ride groups I belong to. I'll watch for your truck. Keep an eye out for a large population of Jacks as long as your going out. We ought to get together again w/ .45 in a couple of weeks. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good to me I'll be heading west on 80 so maybe I'll see ya.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for the bus with all the drunks on it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Good Luck Fixed. Hit em hard.* I'm taking the Bus out to Wendover tomorrow with a bunch of motorcyclist from one of the ride groups I belong to*. I'll watch for your truck. Keep an eye out for a large population of Jacks as long as your going out. We ought to get together again w/ .45 in a couple of weeks. :wink:


Hey Al !!! Leave your Social Security Check home..!!!!.....We'll need some money for food, bullets and gas when we go on our Trophy Wabbit hunt !!!


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I went out today and heard alot of dogs, but couldn't get any to come in. patience is the key


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We shot 4 rabbits got my polaris ranger stuck so bad it stalled the winch out. Walked 5 miles to the truck and finally got the ranger out. Never saw a coyote the entire day. Did see about 12 lbs. of coyote scat.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I went out today and heard alot of dogs, but couldn't get any to come in. patience is the key


They probably were letting out a warning bark because they already knew you were there.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I went out today and heard alot of dogs, but couldn't get any to come in. patience is the key
> 
> 
> They probably were letting out a warning bark because they already knew you were there.


I think they were laughing at you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Last Monday while ice fishing on the south end of Echo, just as the sun set, we could hear a coyote just a wailing. After a few minutes over the hills to the east of Echo came a herd of deer and about 60 - 70 yards behind them a lone coyote.
As some have suggested - with the deer so bunched up with the snow it may be easier to try for the coyotes in the northern foothills.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Last Monday while ice fishing on the south end of Echo, just as the sun set, we could hear a coyote just a wailing. After a few minutes over the hills to the east of Echo came a herd of deer and about 60 - 70 yards behind them a lone coyote.
> As some have sugtgested - with the deer so bunched up with the snow it may be easier to try for the coyotes in the northern foothills.


I used to hunt them for the local cattlemen's association down in OK; I know those yotes wised up in a hurry when I moved into an area hunting them. I can only image the education the Utah yotes gets because I was hunting posted land most of the time. (no hunting pressure except me) I haven't had a lot of luck here in Utah either.

I would imagine the advice to hunt around the deer herds would be right, but take care not to push (run) stressed deer herds too much when hunting.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> ....take care not to push (run) stressed deer herds too much when hunting.


Exactly...Always be smart out there!


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

This topic does make me feel a little better. I am on a 13 month (and counting) dry spell. I too FEEL as though I am doing everything right but have had no luck. 
One time I had been on stand about 20 mins when I got to the Carver howler in my sequence. About 300 yrds out the coyotes went nuts howling back but they would not budge. I know they had been there the whole time as there was no way into this spot without being spotted. All I did was successfully educate them on the sound of every one of my calls.
I have called multiple times every single month since I got my last one and only got one to come in, which my GSP promtly chased away!!!
It's been a very tough year.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

These dessert dogs are very smart and underestimated. The more I think about it and here about the howling responses the more I think that they are warning barks to other dogs in the area.

I'm thinking it's time to dig deep in the pocket of changing tactics.

sawsman.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Yotes are kind of like Gobblers, once you've been busted by them they get really educated and wary. Over called and worked coyotes are very hard to kill, just like over called and worked Gobblers.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Isn't this time of year really hard anyway? I think their breeding season ends in february and at this point aren't a lot of them pretty much denned up and only using smaller territories until the pups arrive? I could be way off, but that is what I've been told.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I got 23 this year. Their getting more and more pressure year round. When they were selling 75.00 and up most people left them alone when their hides were'nt prime. Now lot's of activity makes them wary little buggers. And their already a tough one to fool 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

HGD said:


> I got 23 this year


WOW! good job. so you got all 23 in the west dessert?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

No some were mountain dogs. While callin bobcats. They are getting smarter all the time. And time is the key and aproach makes. stay low and vewy vewy quiet. hahahahaha (elmer)


----------

